# Strewing flowers on a dead corpse!



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 20, 2007)

(Thomas Watson, "The Beatitudes" 1660)

"Blessed are the pure in heart, for they shall
see God." Matthew 5:8

External morality is not heart-purity. A person 
may be clothed with great moral virtues, such as 
justice, charity, prudence, and temperance—and 
yet go to hell.

We must not rest in mere outward morality. A swine 
may be washed—yet be a swine still. Morality does 
but wash a man—grace changes him. Morality may 
shine in the eyes of the world—but it differs as much 
from purity, as a pebble differs from a diamond! 

Morality is but strewing flowers on a dead corpse!

A man who is but highly moral—is but a tame devil. 

How many have made 'morality' their Savior! 
Morality will damn—as well as vice! A boat may
be sunk with gold—as well as with dung.

The moral person, though he will not commit gross 
sins—yet he is not sensible of heart sins. He is not
troubled for unbelief, hardness of heart, vanity of 
thoughts. He abhors gross-sins, not gospel-sins.

The snake has a fine appearance—but has a deadly 
sting! Just so, the moral man is fair to look on—but 
has a secret antipathy against the holy ways of God. 

Morality is not to be rested in. The heart must be pure.
God would have Aaron wash the inner parts of the 
sacrifice (Leviticus 9:14). Morality does but wash the 
outside; the inside must be washed. "Blessed are the 
pure in heart, for they shall see God." Matthew 5:8


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 20, 2007)

Pergamum said:


> Wow.



Yeah, one of dem powdered wig guys!


----------

